# php and ssl

## kraylus

i followed the instructions in the desktop configuration guide to the letter. i assumed there was more than meets the eye since the steps described seemed to be too easy. it appears that i was right....

running https://localhost doesn't work. server cannot be found. and when i run the test.php file it shows the source on the page:

```

<? phpinfo(); ?>

```

so what do i need to do from here on out? thanks  :Smile: 

ryan[/code]

----------

## kraylus

btw, yes, the proper lines are uncommented in apache.conf (i just now checked them) and -D PHP4 is in the /etc/conf.d file under apache opts.

still getting the source...

----------

## kraylus

bah!! i dunno why but i ONLY figure things out AFTER i make a post.

ok, here's what happened. first off, for some reason, ssl wasnt compiled. there was no ebuild file for it or anything. bahh. so i went and emerged it (portage got all the dependencies but didnt do mod_ssl - oh well)

i restarted apache after running the ebuild configure and  now BOTH ssl AND php work magically. how cool is that??

now all i need to do is get cgi running... what pkg do i merge? "CGI" and then the ebuild?

ryan

----------

## delta407

CGI should work out-of-the-box, with the stock Apache config.

----------

